# sad.... : (



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

Almost 4 months since my husband and I have been separated. It has been 1 month since that fateful night and we ended up sleeping together....that was the last time that I saw him. I continue to try and do the "180"....only time I have texted him is when it concerns the kids. However, I don't think the 180 is working for me. Last week I texted him to ask him when he wanted the kids for the weekend and he texted back saying he couldn't get the kids because he was taking his motorcycle course and it was non-refundable. He stated he was sorry that he forgot to tell me that. I did not respond to the text. I admit it....I was pissed off.... 1) that it was his weekend with the kids and he chose not to see them. 2) He "forgot" to tell me....for whatever reason....I took it personally.

He sent me another text saying how sorry he was for not letting me know....I still did not respond. He also tried calling a few hours later....but I did not hear the phone and he didn't leave a message. He then called his mom (with whom I am still very close to and see on a daily basis) and asked her if she knew anything....she told him that I was ticked off.

Later that evening, I sent him a text and told him how I saw how he tried to call me.....what's up??? He never responded back.

I sent him another text the next day asking if he wanted the kids this weekend....if he did....just let me know. He never responded.

Finally today I sent him another text asking if he wanted the kids this weekend....he finally responded and said yes he wanted to see the kids.

I love him so much!!! I know for my own sake I have to move forward with my life.....but I want him in it. I know we could work things out...if only he would allow it....but he won't. Instead of it getting easier....I find it is getting harder and harder each day.

I know without a doubt that he has been just as miserable as I have been since we have been separated....it just sucks cause it makes me think that I am some horrible person and he would rather be miserable than try to work things out. I don't understand.

3 weeks ago he sent me a text asking if we could get together and do the necessary things to start the divorce procedings....I told him to do what he can (since he is the one that wants the divorce)....still waiting.

My question is.....when do you give up absolute hope??? Since we have been separated for 4 months now.....what is the liklihood of reconciliation...... I love him with all my heart.


----------



## Heartbroken007 (Mar 31, 2011)

I can't answer all your questions, but what I can say is that you need to stop reaching out via text. Stop playing games with text and phone to see if you illicet a response (sry for my spellin) 
You know he knows his kids are ok through his mom. If he wants them, let him ask for them. Don't try and question everything. Keep your life busy for u and ur kids. You are too focused on "what ifs". Stop kicking yourself for making backsteps and move forward. It's not easy, but I think deep down you know what's best. Good Luck


----------

